# Koa Chopsticks



## Kalai (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi everyone, this is about 600 pairs of the 1500 pairs of Koa chopsticks I made for a Japanese Church, I just finished them on Sat. and I am glad it is over and done, about 4 weeks ago I was on the table saw cutting out some of the last chopstick blanks and despite the jig and safety measures there was a kick back and it went through my lip and stuck in my gum, I pulled it out and looked to see the damage and I said well I cant just put a bandaid on this, so I ended up in the ER for 6 hrs and came out with 8 stitches.  Things are fine now but it was hard to smile and eat for a few weeks, needless to say I ALWAYS were a full face shield now.  The darndest thing is I cant find the other end of the piece of wood that hit me, it broke in two and I cant find the other piece.  After 30 years of woodworking I still have all my fingers and I would say this is the worst thing that has happened to me.
I made all the chopsticks on the table saw and the belt sander so it will be nice to get back to turning things on the lathe again, aloha and stay safe.

Chris


----------



## el_d (Sep 30, 2009)

Dang Chris good think you were'nt making Ninjas throwing stars....:biggrin:

Glad your OK and thanks for the warning.

Nice pairs of chopsticks, what finish did you use?


----------



## leehljp (Sep 30, 2009)

You are supposed to eat WITH chop sticks, not eat them.  Good to hear you are using a face mask now. I have had my share of kickbacks over the years and do what I can to prevent it, . . still it happens.

Take care of yourself.

I have met quite a few Japanese from Japanese churches in Hawaii. I could go there and feel at home! :wink: :biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow!!! I'm glad you are ok now too  Lucky you didn't have your mouth open!!! You could have removed your tonsils:biggrin:

Isn't it weird? The vast majority of us only start using PPE at home once we get hurt.  But while at work, we religiously wear it without any qualms. 
I wish I could learn from other peoples mistakes and stop thinking.....'It won't happen to me'


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 30, 2009)

Glad your Ok Chris. I can't even imagine making that many of one thing, bet your glad it's over.


----------



## bobskio2003 (Sep 30, 2009)

Boy all the jokes that could go along with this incident are just mind-boggling (gives new meaning to "stick-to-it-ness", one off the old chopping block, next fashion statement in body piercing, etc...) but in the long run I'm just glad you are okay and you were able to stick with it until the end. ;-)  Bob I.


----------



## mredburn (Sep 30, 2009)

1500 pairs? Wow, the first one a challange, the first 10 are fun, the next 2990 is a lot of long long looonnnnnggggg hard WORK! Any idea how many man hours in the making of the chop sticks?     MIke


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 30, 2009)

Glad you are OK now.
That's a lot of chopsticks.
I bought a box of Koa when in Hawaii last March. I promised my son I would make him some chopsticks from the wood. But, so far, have procrastinated. I think I will do the cutting on my bandsaw.


----------



## Jim Smith (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice work on a different kind of project.  I've also experienced a few kick-backs in my time and they still scare the stuffing out of me.  I'm glad that you're okay.  You could have been very seriously injured by the world's largest toothpick

Jim Smith


----------



## artme (Sep 30, 2009)

A good exercise in patience and perseverance. Glad you came out of it still sane, if wounded.


----------



## Kalai (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi guys, I am glad I am okay too, I am very glad I am not making chopsticks right now, I lost track of the time it tooke me to do them all but it was worth it.  These chopsticks went to Japan too at the Hapa Hongwonji.
The jokes are truly endless for this one but I know that I am eating triscuts for my fiber instead of Koa wood.  Take care and aloha.

Chris


----------

